# Any Midwest gatherings in 2012?



## steamaway (Dec 1, 2011)

I am in Indiana and would love to participate in a SMF Midwest gathering. Any thing I should know about? Any mid westerners interested?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 1, 2011)

thats the way ya get it started...  good luck


----------



## berninga87 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in! Hell I considered going to Florida for the last couple gatherings but didn't have the vacation time! Would love to meet some of the other members and those who have helped me along so far! Fort Wayne is about 6 hrs for me, maybe we can coax some more mid westerners into getting this going
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And not just mid westerners, anyone willing to contribute/participate is more than welcome! Let's make it happen!


----------



## steamaway (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds good! If we can keep this thread going maybe more people will see it. See where everyone is from and find a middle ground meeting place.


----------



## berninga87 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me. I'm not really sure how to get the word out to everyone else...I would say this is definitely one of the less frequented categories, so I don't know how many will really see it. I think I may send Jeff a PM and see if he can help out, I don't really want to go browsing everyone's locations and hounding them. Maybe he would be willing to put a message out that a Midwest gathering could be in the making?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 13, 2011)

We in the ohio group are trying to get a ohio gathering together. So far it is looking to be a northern ohio event. still scouting for a location.

We have used this forum to announce meeting days and times that we get together in the sites chatroom to discuss things. I live near Toledo and have access to supplying meat for a gathering but am finding it hard to find the time to scout for locations right now. Good luck to you and if you would like you are more than welcome to join our fun!

SOB


----------



## steamaway (Dec 13, 2011)

I am about an hour from Toledo. Strait down 24 and I am there. Seems like most on this board are South


----------



## berninga87 (Dec 16, 2011)

How many from the Ohio group will be likely to attend? Also, any idea how to see if there are any others from the midwest or how to contact them?


----------



## steamaway (Dec 16, 2011)

yeah we can just go to the Ohio one. If they will let us, LOL. I am sure they will. Count me in!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 16, 2011)

I have always wanted to have a gathering here in the upper midwest but it never seems to work out. Lots of planning involved. Sure would be fun though.


----------



## berninga87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I think we should really make this happen this time around! I'm thinking around late June/early July - the 4th weekend. We just need to agree on a place and go from there.


----------



## rookiesmoker18 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would be interested, keep us posted!


----------



## bobtheump (Jan 9, 2012)

I am very interested.  Wonder if we could also add a meet-up someplace like the Jazz and Rib Fest in Columbus in late July.  Central location and all..


----------

